# "Escape from New York" breakdown and interview



## alexballmusic (Apr 21, 2019)

Hiya,

I've done a breakdown of John Carpenter and Alan Howarth's 1981 score to "Escape from New York" and amazingly, Alan agreed to be interviewed for the film.

Hear from the horses mouth how the score came about, how it was composed, what gear was used and how it was all sync'd up.

Enjoy

There's also breakdowns and recreations of several cues.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks Alex! Please keep on doing these videos. It's awesome.


----------



## alexballmusic (Apr 21, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Thanks Alex! Please keep on doing these videos. It's awesome.



Thanks! Hoping to do more, yep.


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Apr 21, 2019)

Another winner. Thanks for making these! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Henning (Apr 22, 2019)

Practically grew up with John Carpenter movies. The music full of fascinating ideas and inspired themes. Thank you Alex for this trip into the past!


----------



## alexballmusic (Apr 23, 2019)

ryan-Phayder said:


> Another winner. Thanks for making these! Really enjoyed it.



Thanks!


----------



## alexballmusic (Apr 23, 2019)

Henning said:


> Practically grew up with John Carpenter movies. The music full of fascinating ideas and inspired themes. Thank you Alex for this trip into the past!



Totally! Prolific and memorable, quite a combo!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 23, 2019)

Always simply the best! Way to go Alex, thanks for doing these fabulous historical videos.


----------



## alexballmusic (Apr 28, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Always simply the best! Way to go Alex, thanks for doing these fabulous historical videos.



Cheers Ned!


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 28, 2019)

This is gold! Thanks so much. Trawling though all your others videos


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 28, 2019)

Great video! I remember seeing this movie as a teenager and thinking wow, that music is so simple I probably could have come up with that myself. But I now see it's much more complex than I thought. I also always thought Carpenter was the sole composer, so I was wrong about that too.


----------

